# Winchester Bicycle Serial Number 05ns



## Mitch (Mar 25, 2016)

I just bought this winchester bike.  Serial number is 05NS.  I read that means it's a 1950.  Can anybody give me any information.  I read it was sold by Winchester Arms company.  I also would like a value and were I can locate any parts.  Thanks for any help.


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 25, 2016)

Looks like it's Snyder (Rollfast) built. '50 seems about right. I might have a chainguard for it if you're interested.


----------



## catfish (Mar 26, 2016)

I agree. 50s Snyder built bike.


----------



## mike j (Mar 26, 2016)

I concur with all of the above. Snyder's usually had reversed date codes. The "R's" on your chainring make it a Rollfast. Chain guard is pretty specific, front fender is pretty generic. Value, as it sits, 100.00 or so on the east coast. The up side is you have the tank, rack & a lot of potential to make a really sharp looking cruiser, good luck with it.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 26, 2016)

mike j said:


> I concur with all of the above. Snyder's usually had reversed date codes. The "R's" on your chainring make it a Rollfast. Chain guard is pretty specific, front fender is pretty generic. Value, as it sits, 100.00 or so on the east coast. The up side is you have the tank, rack & a lot of potential to make a really sharp looking cruiser, good luck with it.



Thanks.  I paid $150.00 for it.  I don't feel too bad as the old guy who had it was going thru hard times, his wife has cancer and he was pretty broke.  He had a lot of old stuff, mostly old farm tools, lanterns, pots, etc.  Seemed like a nice guy too.


----------



## Mitch (Mar 26, 2016)

fordmike65 said:


> Looks like it's Snyder (Rollfast) built. '50 seems about right. I might have a chainguard for it if you're interested.




Yes I would be interested in chain gaurd.  I also need pedals, grips for handlebars and a front fender..  my email is rgrayjr@charter.net and we can figure out the deal...thanks..Mitch


----------



## rickyd (Mar 26, 2016)

Welcome to the Cabe, nice bike, handlebar stem for that bike is specific to it and kinda fragile. Lot of these are tall framed 20 inch bikes good riders, have fun.


----------



## pedal_junky (Mar 26, 2016)

I've got a pair of reproduction Coke bottle grips I'll send ya. Send me your address via "conversation."


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 26, 2016)

rickyd said:


> Welcome to the Cabe, nice bike, handlebar stem for that bike is specific to it and kinda fragile. Lot of these are tall framed 20 inch bikes good riders, have fun.



Not sure this is a tall frame, but I could be wrong. from what I've seen, the tall frames have more seat tube above the top tube, and the carrier tends to attach to the seatpost clamp a little differently.

Standard 18" frame




Tall 20" frame


----------



## willswares1220 (Mar 26, 2016)

Make the old guy an offer ( package deal ) on everything else he may have, if you can get it reasonable enough.
It could be resold and you'd get that bicycle for free as well as the needed parts to semi-restore it..........just a thought..............
There's always people looking for that old farm stuff these days to decorate with.


----------

